# Dinantronics sport performance tuner?



## jbed (Apr 18, 2016)

Has anyone tried it? How do you like it?

The install looks too good to be true almost! But Dinan is the APR/GIAC of the Bavarian scene, so I believe the product has to be pretty good based on reputation alone. Or is this just another Neuspeed PM?

And yes I know about JB1/jb4. Looking for the easiest reversible piggyback. 

Thanks!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

jbed said:


> Has anyone tried it? How do you like it?
> 
> The install looks too good to be true almost! But Dinan is the APR/GIAC of the Bavarian scene, so I believe the product has to be pretty good based on reputation alone. Or is this just another Neuspeed PM?
> 
> ...



I don't really know too much about them but I did look into their website and they are damn EXPENSIVE! Stage 1 starts at $15xx . You know the JB1/4 is a 1/4 that price....


----------



## MathildaS3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah, Hard to justify the price difference. JB1/4 take maybe 30/45 minutes to install...and that's the first time. Learning curve will knock off a good bit of the install time. JB4 is the way to go. 15-20 MORE HP than JB1 while using less boost...and so much smoother.


----------



## jbed (Apr 18, 2016)

jiannu said:


> I don't really know too much about them but I did look into their website and they are damn EXPENSIVE! Stage 1 starts at $15xx . You know the JB1/4 is a 1/4 that price....


Inaccurate. 300 bucks. 

Please reply if you have any personal experience with the piggyback tune from Dinan on a MQB platform vehicle. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbed (Apr 18, 2016)

MathildaS3 said:


> Yeah, Hard to justify the price difference. JB1/4 take maybe 30/45 minutes to install...and that's the first time. Learning curve will knock off a good bit of the install time. JB4 is the way to go. 15-20 MORE HP than JB1 while using less boost...and so much smoother.


Running a cable through the firewall for a JB4 is a very bad idea for maintaining warranty IMO - as such it's Dinan or JB1 for my ride. 

Can't find any reliable information on a Dinan install yet. Anyone? Bueller? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subzero05 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have It on the wife's audi. it was $299 and it installed in about a minute!. It works!. Its nothing super fancy, the APP is ok and the boost streaming is a cool little trinket I guess. But, for the $299 price tag to play it was worth it IMO. It does give it a nice bump in power , I would recommend it. Very similar to the NM module. Dinan is getting in the VAG game, they have exhaust kits coming out along with coilover kits in the near future as well im hearing


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

jbed said:


> Running a cable through the firewall for a JB4 is a very bad idea for maintaining warranty IMO - as such it's Dinan or JB1 for my ride.
> 
> Can't find any reliable information on a Dinan install yet. Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> ...


You don't even have to cut the grommet, and if you do, buy another one for like a dollar. Also, how are they going to deny a warranty claim because of a missing or cut rubber grommet?


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

jbed said:


> *Running a cable through the firewall for a JB4 is a very bad idea for maintaining warranty IMO *- as such it's Dinan or JB1 for my ride.
> 
> Can't find any reliable information on a Dinan install yet. Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> ...


If you are that PARANOID then you should run ur car STOCK!:facepalm:


----------



## jbed (Apr 18, 2016)

jiannu said:


> If you are that PARANOID then you should run ur car STOCK!:facepalm:


No need to troll friend. JB4 is more involved than I want. We each have our own needs and desires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbed (Apr 18, 2016)

subzero05 said:


> I have It on the wife's audi. it was $299 and it installed in about a minute!. It works!. Its nothing super fancy, the APP is ok and the boost streaming is a cool little trinket I guess. But, for the $299 price tag to play it was worth it IMO. It does give it a nice bump in power , I would recommend it. Very similar to the NM module. Dinan is getting in the VAG game, they have exhaust kits coming out along with coilover kits in the near future as well im hearing


SubZ, thanks for the feedback. Anyone else try it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subzero05 (Nov 21, 2016)

jbed said:


> SubZ, thanks for the feedback. Anyone else try it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pretty new, I decided to be the guinea pig since I wanted something a bit more for her car, without her saying anything
I see ECS, tire rack and others are selling them. I like it


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

jbed said:


> No need to troll friend. JB4 is more involved than I want. We each have our own needs and desires.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not trying to troll but that did sound a bit over dramaticeace:


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

jbed said:


> SubZ, thanks for the feedback. Anyone else try it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you end up getting the Dinan?


----------



## jbed (Apr 18, 2016)

ExtremePowerhouse - Mike said:


> Did you end up getting the Dinan?


Getting service done first then installing something. Have you tried it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon900 (Nov 18, 2017)

I installed this on my GTI yesterday while I was putting a throttle outlet pipe on. The Dinan part only took about 15 minutes. I test drove the car and it seems to work fine, then it snowed us in today and I have not been able to drive it harder. 

I noticed that the LED on the module stays lit even when the car is off and locked, is this normal?

As far as easy to install and use I like this. You can probably get more HP from some other tunes. I had a Dinan piggyback on my X6M and it worked well and I never had any issues with it, which is why I went with this tune.


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

*Dinan Sport*

Just installed one of these Friday on my 2016 Jetta Sport 1.8T in 5-speed manual. I am VERY pleased with this unit so far, and am very much enjoying the extra power! Simple install and the bluetooth mode switching is great to have!


----------



## aiivesince85 (Jul 11, 2016)

I can't say how this product performs on a VAG, but I had one on my F30 320ix and it made a difference. Definitely made the vehicle more enjoyable (it was a snail @ 180hp) and didn't cause any problems while installed. If anyone is interested in the product, or any Dinan product, and wants me to shoot a few questions their way just let me know as I work at an authorized Dinan dealership.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

I have one on my GLI and deffinitely noticed a bump in power. It's worth noting that they've abandoned the app used to switch between profiles, so it doesn't support android 8+. I had to buy a cheap phone to be able to use it.


----------

